# How to get people to stop talking to you. LMAO



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i'm gonna try that.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I've watched that video like 5 times and cannot stop laughing hysterically every time she pulls that face. I think it's because I imagine her standing there, not moving, making that face. I totally wish I could do that without laughing!


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

Hilarious hahahahaha!


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA.
I'd never be able to do that, though. I'd end up dying of laughter two seconds into it.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Reminds me of the creeper from minecraft


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

^Haha.


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

ROFL























That is really nice idea i swear its hilarious







lol


----------

